# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Undetected Private Memory Cheats

## Ellebora

I was wondering who I would contact about undetected memory cheats because I can't find any here on OC

----------


## DJRekt

There aren't many/any undetected memory cheats. Those are things of the past. Most of these memory cheats have ban times of a week or even less.

----------


## Ellebora

> There aren't many/any undetected memory cheats. Those are things of the past. Most of these memory cheats have ban times of a week or even less.


I am completely confident that they exist. The issue is they are extremely private. And cost hundreds per month.

Trying to find who I can contact about obtaining one  :Smile:

----------


## DJRekt

> I am completely confident that they exist. The issue is they are extremely private. And cost hundreds per month.
> 
> Trying to find who I can contact about obtaining one


Sure I understand, just wondering if it is for personal motives or for usage of them?
I know Kampf has some memory cheats, but I'm not sure if they are undetected. Here's the link to his thread: Click on this for KampfMuffin's post. (MuffinShop <> Aimbot & Account store <> OW, H1Z1, PUBG Cheats <> CHEAP!)

----------


## Ellebora

> Sure I understand, just wondering if it is for personal motives or for usage of them?
> I know Kampf has some memory cheats, but I'm not sure if they are undetected. Here's the link to his thread: Click on this for KampfMuffin's post. (MuffinShop <> Aimbot & Account store <> OW, H1Z1, PUBG Cheats <> CHEAP!)


Usage of them :P

----------


## DJRekt

Sure no problem. Interested for the reason of memory hacks because they are so much more expensive  :Smile:  Against a hack like Home

----------


## Ellebora

> Sure no problem. Interested for the reason of memory hacks because they are so much more expensive  Against a hack like Home


Do you happen to be an affiliate to Overwatchgod lol

----------


## DJRekt

Yes I am. Are you?  :Smile:

----------


## Ellebora

> Yes I am. Are you?


I was just wondering because of the way you plugged them :P

----------


## DJRekt

> yes i am. Are you?


hahah you are!!

----------


## glidarn

:gtfo:  :Cool:

----------


## KampfMuffin

> Sure I understand, just wondering if it is for personal motives or for usage of them?
> I know Kampf has some memory cheats, but I'm not sure if they are undetected. Here's the link to his thread: Click on this for KampfMuffin's post. (MuffinShop <> Aimbot & Account store <> OW, H1Z1, PUBG Cheats <> CHEAP!)


Yea well I had a aimbot & esp called shine which is undetected, but it is mot updated sadly due to the overwatch updates

----------

